# can you train dogs to hunt multiple things? what dog should i get?



## deerhunter79

i want a dog trained to hunt coons, squirrels, and rabbits. i will train them with the trapped animal or use the rawhide of the animal. i also want it to be trained to trail deer thats been shot. can a dog be trained for this many things? what dog should i choose? i thought blood hound, beagle, or blue tick beagle. what do you guys think?


----------



## Jeff94

A friend o mine has a walker dog that I used to own and he does good on squirrell and coon he will not bark on the track on a coon. I always heard some of the older men aroun that used to do all three with one dog but I have never seen it. But I would say with a real smart hound it could be done


----------



## Corey

Better has you a good shock collar and a 
tracking collar.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe

I am sure you could find a hound that is willing to do all of these things. The thing that I can't figure out is how to train the dog which species you are wanting to hunt. In other words, while you are rabbit hunting, the dog may decide that it would rather deer hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG

I just shot a possum out to my feist. He will tree whatever climbs. He will chase and jump rabbits but not actually run em like a hound. He's found several of my deer. Squirrel treer! If I took the time he'd retrieve dove. He'll sit right beside me. When I shoot a dove he takes off and gets it but then eats it lol. Pretty good all around dog though. I never really trained him on nothing. Just took it all up himself.


----------



## deerhunter79

Jellyhead Joe said:


> I am sure you could find a hound that is willing to do all of these things. The thing that I can't figure out is how to train the dog which species you are wanting to hunt. In other words, while you are rabbit hunting, the dog may decide that it would rather deer hunt.



^^ thats what i thought...


----------



## mschlapa

If that's all you want to hunt I would get a mountain feist.


----------



## dotties cutter

My July gyp dot runs just about anything but mostly what we have on our place is deer and rabbits. When I first got her she was broke to just run deer but after a while of kicking up rabbits for her and getting her to know it was ok to run them she runs , trails and opens on whatever smells good to her. She has a large back yard for a pen and the squirrels use the oaks and grounds out there so she doesn't pay any attention to them in the woods cause I think she regards them as part of the family but everything else watch out. As boys we had all kinds of dogs and plenty woods to hunt in and they ran what ever they found and we all just thought it was supposed to be that way. Now in my senior years I am starting to feel that way again.


----------



## jigman29

I have a fiest that will tree squirrels and bobcats during the day and coons at night.Only problem is she will hunt any of these if she cuts a track.It can be aggravating for sure.


----------



## gemcgrew

Jellyhead Joe said:


> I am sure you could find a hound that is willing to do all of these things. The thing that I can't figure out is how to train the dog which species you are wanting to hunt. In other words, while you are rabbit hunting, the dog may decide that it would rather deer hunt.


You have to use a different gun for each species. If you only have one gun, you have to use different ammo and make sure the dog can see which ammo you are carrying.


----------



## MossyOak92

I hunted with a guy a few times that had dogs that would coon/squirrel hunt. But early morning late evening squirrel hunts I heard he may tree some coons.


----------



## dawg2

deerhunter79 said:


> i want a dog trained to hunt coons, squirrels, and rabbits. i will train them with the trapped animal or use the rawhide of the animal. i also want it to be trained to trail deer thats been shot. can a dog be trained for this many things? what dog should i choose? i thought blood hound, beagle, or blue tick beagle. what do you guys think?



Southern Black Mouth Cur.  Google it.  Great multi-task / game breed.  Very smart and they are good and better if you spend time training them.


----------



## dotties cutter

I believe that what ever dog you settle on it will be the time and work you spend with your dog that will pay off for you. With the right pup you can get just about any thing if you spend enough time with the dog.


----------



## pltspreader

Leopard hound


----------



## Bkeepr

Lacy dogs, a cur breed and state dog of Texas.  Very smart and biddable.  Traditionally a jack of all trades for the old homestead to guard, work livestock and tree and bay varmints.  They just want to please you.


----------



## mschlapa

A Deutsch Drahthaar will do all you are looking for and more, its been my breed of choice for many years now after not wanting to keep a kennel full of several different breeds to hunt all types of game.


----------



## NCMTNHunter

I have always coon and bear hunted with the same hounds.  I started these same dogs by letting them run rabbits and tree squirrels but most have lost interest in the rabbits and squirrels once they have a few coons and bear shot out to them.  Because of this I would recommend the cur breeds for what you are looking for.  A friend of mine coon/squirrel/hog hunts his mountain curs and they do a good job on all.  The only trouble I think you will have is with the deer tracking part.  I'm afraid that trying to coon or squirrel hunt with a dog that will run deer might make for some miserable hunts.  Also keep in mind that you don't train dogs to hunt game.  All you do with respect to a dogs hunting ability is give them plenty of practice so they can get good at it.  You do have to train them to handle as well as train them not to hunt the things you don't want them to hunt. (I make this comment based off my experience with hounds, other multi purpose breeds may be different).  Good luck in your endeavor.  There is nothing like hunting with dogs!


----------



## rvick

K., your Lacy is so smart that he even knows to mount a horse from the left side!


----------



## rwh

kind of an old thread but there is a guy in lula with several cur/walker cross pups for sale on craigslist right now.  that's supposed to be a good squirrel/coon dog but i would think it would chase whatever you want it to.


----------

